# The Death of an Aerodrome FREE eBook



## v2 (Nov 6, 2007)

Realy interesting....

http://www.driffieldaerodrome.co.uk/ebook/ebook.pdf


----------



## ccheese (Nov 6, 2007)

I'd like to read this..... all 144 pages. But, not today.

Charles


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 6, 2007)

Downloaded it, not sure when I'm going to have time to read it though...


----------

